# Citrulline Malate reviews???



## Mind2muscle (Jan 31, 2013)

So I've been researching quite a bit lately regarding citrulline malate and its effectiveness.  Many reviews have stated that it is far superior to arginine for vasodilation and endurance.  It is a precursor to arginine.  Who has used it here and what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Mind2muscle (Feb 2, 2013)

Somebody here on SI must have used this stuff.....cmon guys!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 2, 2013)

Mind2muscle said:


> So I've been researching quite a bit lately regarding citrulline malate and its effectiveness.  Many reviews have stated that it is far superior to arginine for vasodilation and endurance.  It is a precursor to arginine.  Who has used it here and what are your thoughts on it?



If its a precursor to Arginine how can it be better than Arginine? Sounds fishy.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Feb 3, 2013)

Here's some info on it POB....

Citrulline is naturally produced in small quantities from the amino acid L-glutamine, and can be converted by our body to arginine.  Supplementation with citrulline malate has been demonstrated to increase levels of arginine and ornithine (Callis et al., 1991) which are both important amino acids for muscle growth and have been shown to influence growth hormone levels.  Arginine has many important roles within the body such as the production of nitric oxide which is important for increasing blood flow and oxygen delivery to muscles, and also increasing the rate of muscle growth.

Malate is believed to enhance the level of ATP (energy molecules) production through aerobic metabolism (Bendahan et al., 2002).

Citrulline malate has been used clinically to improve recovery from physical activity in patients with acute diseases (Creff, 1989).  Research has demonstrated that citrulline malate has a protective effect against increased blood acidity and protects against ammonia poisoning (Callis et al., 1991).  Supplementation with citrulline malate increases the rate of ammonia clearance without affecting ammonia accumulation during bicycle exercise (Vanuxem et al., 1990).  This is because citrulline is involved in the urea cycle and therefore plays a role in the detoxification of ammonia.

Supplementation with citrulline malate has been shown to increase levels of bicarbonate (an acid buffer that soaks up lactic acid molecules) (Callis et al., 1991).  This may allow you to exercise at a higher level before the negative effects of increased acidity affect exercise performance.

The research by Benedahan et al., 2002, demonstrated the great potential of citrulline malate supplementation to enhance aerobic performance.  The most important finding of their research was that there was significantly more energy produced aerobically (34% increase).  But they also found a significant reduction in the sensations of fatigue and found that rate of recovery, as measured by the rate of phospho-creatine recovery, improved by 20%.  The researchers concluded that the increased aerobic ATP production together with a reduced proportion of anaerobic energy supply may contribute to the lower levels of fatigue experienced by the subjects.

Therefore, citrulline malate may be useful for all athletes for maintaining energy levels, improving recovery, enhancing exercise performance and fatigue resistance.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 3, 2013)

Good info. Still not sold. I think I tried a pre workout once with this in it. It was a good supp IMO. Can't recall the name. Something like power shock?


----------



## Mind2muscle (Feb 3, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Good info. Still not sold. I think I tried a pre workout once with this in it. It was a good supp IMO. Can't recall the name. Something like power shock?



Yea I'm using a preworkout called Hyde by ProSupps which has it in it as well.  Not sure how much it has in it because it is a proprietary blend of citrulline malate along with creatine, beta alanine etc.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cit Mal is good stuff.  Id stack with taurine + beta alanine + creatine & argmiate


----------



## Mind2muscle (Feb 4, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> Cit Mal is good stuff.  Id stack with taurine + beta alanine + creatine & argmiate



I'm thinking about adding it to my preworkout which has creatine and beta alanine in it.  Maybe I'll pick up some taurine too.  Thanks gymrat!


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah man I use this.  I don't buy pre workout blends that often, but mix up my own.  I buy bulk ingredients (Betaine, arginine, beta-alanine, Citrulline Malate) and mix my own concoction.  I take this 30 minutes before workout, and the Citrulline @ 3grams.  The reason I have found Citrulline to be a good product is for the mechanics that it decreases body fatigue by removing ammonia, that is produced when amino acids are metabolized during periods of exercise.  By the removal of ammonia you may help increase enerdy during your workouts.  Over at NP you can buy it bulk 500 grams for 39.99, @ 3 grams/ day it will last you 23 weeks.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Feb 6, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Yeah man I use this.  I don't buy pre workout blends that often, but mix up my own.  I buy bulk ingredients (Betaine, arginine, beta-alanine, Citrulline Malate) and mix my own concoction.  I take this 30 minutes before workout, and the Citrulline @ 3grams.  The reason I have found Citrulline to be a good product is for the mechanics that it decreases body fatigue by removing ammonia, that is produced when amino acids are metabolized during periods of exercise.  By the removal of ammonia you may help increase enerdy during your workouts.  Over at NP you can buy it bulk 500 grams for 39.99, @ 3 grams/ day it will last you 23 weeks.



Thanks!  I've also been reading that the pump from cit. mal. is amazing.....what's your experience?


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 6, 2013)

Pump wise could be the combo of the things I throw into the mixture.  But I do get a good pump w/ my pre-wo blend.  I think it is worth trying.  I don't waste a lot of money on pointless supplementation, but the one's I have listed I find personally to be beneficial in helping me achieve my goals, and Citrulline Malate has always been a consistent supplement in my regimen.


----------

